# Jesus name was really Joshua?



## BobKat (May 15, 2013)

I dont visit this thread alot but the other day i saw somewhere that Jesus's name was really Joshua . That the bible was originally some parts in  Greek which i already knew And that His name was Yeshua which meant Joshua but that people translated this wrong and it became Yesus then in the middle ages it was changed to Jesus.... Anyone know anything? This is why i dont believe the whole bible.


----------



## Mako22 (May 15, 2013)

BobKat said:


> This is why i dont believe the whole bible.



Really? I believe his name is Jesus which means savior. In fact I know its Jesus because I know him as my personal Lord and savior. He is also GOD and if folks don't turn to him in repentance and belief then one day he is going to smite them with a sword! You see JESUS is not a dead sissified long haired hippie hanging on a cross, he is in fact a risen savior, the Prince of Peace, the mighty God, the King of Kings and Lord of Lords. To those who don't believe I say this: better turn before you burn.


----------



## swampstalker24 (May 15, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> He is also GOD and if folks don't turn to him in repentance and belief then one day he is going to smite them with a sword!



Wow, he sounds like a really nice guy!


----------



## Mako22 (May 15, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Wow, he sounds like a really nice guy!



He is a "nice guy" during this dispensation of grace but after he will show himself to be a righteous judge and unbelievers will feel the wrath of God at his second coming.

John 3:36
He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 15, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the many translations of his name Jesus. I understand that Jesus was not his real name while he lived, But at that time, what was it. I never have understood why names are translated. I had a spanish worker who kept wanting to translate my name into his language. I kept telling him that my name should not change. Such as Cephas was changed to Peter. It should stay original no mater what. And now thinking about it, Peter is the English version before it was changed from greek. Wonder what it was in Peters day? Am I seeing this correctly or am I misunderstanding something


----------



## centerpin fan (May 15, 2013)

BobKat said:


> This is why i dont believe the whole bible.



Surely you can come up with a better reason.

It's "IHCOYC" in the Greek.  The English spelling is "iEsous".


----------



## JB0704 (May 15, 2013)

......And, he had short hair and wore pants.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 15, 2013)

I'm thinking he was more like a "turn the other cheek" hippie than an assertive redneck. I don't picture him as an aggressive fire & brimstone preacher either. 
Now when he returns is another story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2013)

_



			Yeshua is the Hebrew name for the Lord. It means "Yahweh [the Lord] is Salvation." The English spelling of Yeshua is “Joshua.” However, when translated from Hebrew into the Greek language, the name Yeshua becomes Iēsous. The English spelling for Iēsous is “Jesus.”

Basically, what this means is Joshua and Jesus are the same name.  One is translated from Hebrew into English, the other from Greek into  English. It is also interesting to note, the names "Joshua" and "Isaiah"  are essentially the same names as Yeshua in Hebrew. They mean "Savior"  and "the salvation of the Lord."
		
Click to expand...




http://christianity.about.com/od/faqhelpdesk/f/jesusoryeshua.htm_


----------



## hobbs27 (May 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> http://christianity.about.com/od/faqhelpdesk/f/jesusoryeshua.htm_


_

I see this problem with many folks...




			Those who argue and insist we call Jesus by his correct name, Yeshua, are concerning themselves with trivial, non-essential matters.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## JB0704 (May 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm thinking he was more like a "turn the other cheek" hippie than an assertive redneck.



That's kind-a what I see also, but, I think people often interpret things they way they want them, or, they see what they need to see to justify their perspective.   I grew up around folks who saw the "assertive redneck," based completely on the scripture where he drove the folks out of the temple.  This fit the dialogue of that belief system....where physical "toughness" was valued over love, grace, redemption, and compassion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2013)

This made me wonder if the "Jesus only" crowd will have to rethink Baptism.


----------



## BobKat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you! thats all i needed to know 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> http://christianity.about.com/od/faqhelpdesk/f/jesusoryeshua.htm_


----------



## BobKat (May 16, 2013)

i can come up with several reasons. 




centerpin fan said:


> Surely you can come up with a better reason.
> 
> It's "IHCOYC" in the Greek.  The English spelling is "iEsous".


----------



## centerpin fan (May 16, 2013)

BobKat said:


> i can come up with several reasons.



Good, because this:



BobKat said:


> ... the other day i saw somewhere that Jesus's name was really Joshua . That the bible was originally some parts in  Greek which i already knew And that His name was Yeshua which meant Joshua but that people translated this wrong and it became Yesus then in the middle ages it was changed to Jesus....



... is no reason to disbelieve.


----------



## BobKat (May 16, 2013)

Does it not make you wonder what else has been mistranslated over the years?


----------



## centerpin fan (May 16, 2013)

BobKat said:


> Does it not make you wonder what else has been mistranslated over the years?



What do you mean "else"?  There is no mistranslation here.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2013)

BobKat said:


> Does it not make you wonder what else has been mistranslated over the years?



Yes it makes me wonder. It doesn't make me or you a bad Christian to wonder. We would all do better to research the early scriptures and use whatever means available to translate them ourselves. I realize this is a hard thing to do. There are members on here who have done a better job of this than me. They realize Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John all told variations of the same stories. Some might have copied from each other. Paul's teachings varied somewhat from the four mentioned above.
The bible was translated from Hebrew to Greek and then to English. There are bound to be mistakes in all those translations including punctuation. Realizing this has helped me tremendously and has made me a better Christian. Only the Truth shall make you free!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 16, 2013)

BobKat said:


> Does it not make you wonder what else has been mistranslated over the years?


It does, but I suspect that it is minor, not seeing it as a big deal that we have renamed Jesus. Actually the bible has record of doing the same thing. Notice we see in John 1:42, "Thou art Simon, son of John, thou shall be called called Cephas, when translated is Peter". Here we have 3 translaion of one word, and to further add to the equation, Peter is not a greek word [NT being written in greek], it is the english equivalent and probably the same applies to Simon and Cephas, Mercy, same thing in acts 9:36 with Tabitha/Dorcas


----------



## Inthegarge (May 16, 2013)

Anyone who has  studied the original langauges knows that these are not issues. There many idioms of other languages that have no direct translation in other languages.....Look up Zeitgeist which is a German word for which we have no direct translation into English....


----------



## Inthegarge (May 16, 2013)

Also lookup the scripture about " straining at a gnat and swallowing a camel "....


----------



## BobKat (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## farmasis (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys! I haven't been on here much, but this thread caught my eye.

I have been struggling with this for some time. Jesus was never called Jesus. If you were transported to his time and ran into the disciples and asked to be taken to see Jesus, they would not know who you wanted.

Lowjack, help me out here...

But if you asked for the Cristos or Yashua or Iesous they would know who you meant.

I think Jesus is acceptable on one hand, as an English version of his name, but on the other I feel compelled to use the name he used.

Is it trivial? I think the Holy Spirit knows who we are talking about, but doesn't the Bible say that we are saved by no other name?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 5, 2013)

farmasis said:


> Hey guys! I haven't been on here much, but this thread caught my eye.
> 
> I have been struggling with this for some time. Jesus was never called Jesus. If you were transported to his time and ran into the disciples and asked to be taken to see Jesus, they would not know who you wanted.
> 
> ...



Great to hear from you again.
And your question is a good question to consider.
My first thought is:  When did 'Jesus' become the acceptable name?

Again welcome back.  Hope you stay around.
.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 5, 2013)

Timor became Tamerlane.  Samuel Clemens became Mark Twain.  Gaius became Caligula.

They are who they are, regardless of what you call them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, that might be so, but I'm still figgerin on this.

I've known German and oriental people, and I think I always called them by the name they were accustomed to.  I don't think I translated their name into English......... Maybe I did.
I'm still figgerin.
.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 6, 2013)

BobKat said:


> I dont visit this thread alot but the other day i saw somewhere that Jesus's name was really Joshua . That the bible was originally some parts in  Greek which i already knew And that His name was Yeshua which meant Joshua but that people translated this wrong and it became Yesus then in the middle ages it was changed to Jesus.... Anyone know anything? This is why i dont believe the whole bible.


Well, if that is what you are hung up on, then the last sentence makes sense.

I believe you could "not believe the whole bible" if you focused on something more substantial than an individuals name.  You have latched onto something which really does not matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 6, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I've known German and oriental people, and I think I always called them by the name they were accustomed to.  I don't think I translated their name into English......... Maybe I did.



In college, I had a computer science professor named Subhendu Lahiri.  He went by "Larry".


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm thinking he was more like a "turn the other cheek" hippie than an assertive redneck. I don't picture him as an aggressive fire & brimstone preacher either.
> Now when he returns is another story.




Yeah I now see your logic, gee I was wrong and I guess that's why he said this: Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ation of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -

Yep you sure are spot on because that doesn't sound like fire and brimstone preaching to me either 

Oh gee the censor doesn't like Jesus's preaching either...oh well!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yeah I now see your logic, gee I was wrong and I guess that's why he said this: Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ation of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
> 
> Yep you sure are spot on because that doesn't sound like fire and brimstone preaching to me either
> 
> Oh gee the censor doesn't like Jesus's preaching either...oh well!



John the Baptist said that, not Jesus.

But you are not incorrect that Jesus would "throw down" if need be.  He ran the money changers out of the temple with a whip.  

And this has probably been covered but Yeshua is the Hebrew name for "savior."  Fitting that Joshua of the old testament had the same name as he led the Israelites into the Promised Land, just as Jesus will do for us.  Yeshua in Greek is Iēsous.  In Latin it is Iesus.  In English those translate to Jesus.

Does anybody really think that if we are praying to Him, it will matter if we call him by the "right" name?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 6, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yeah I now see your logic, gee I was wrong and I guess that's why he said this: Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ation of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
> 
> Yep you sure are spot on because that doesn't sound like fire and brimstone preaching to me either
> 
> Oh gee the censor doesn't like Jesus's preaching either...oh well!



Jesus preached on being humble & meek while living on the Earth. He did preach what would happen to us if we weren't meek & humble. If we don't love and forgive others. When he returns we will see him as Judge. Giving punishment and rewards as needed  as a loving father would do.
He will be a fair judge and will show his assertiveness  then. As Doc said Jesus did get riled up a few times. It is hard to turn the other cheek.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 6, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Well, if that is what you are hung up on, then the last sentence makes sense.
> 
> I believe you could "not believe the whole bible" if you focused on something more substantial than an individuals name.  You have latched onto something which really does not matter in the grand scheme of things.



It might be important as we are suppose to be baptized in the name of Jesus. Messianic Jews place more importance than most other denominations on his name. 
I'm kinda torn on this one, but we should probably call him by whatever we should be baptised by.
I wouldn't think it's of any less importance than half the other stuff we discuss. If this thread reaches 1000 responces  we'll know.
I would agree it's not a reason to believe the whole Bible.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 7, 2013)

*trivial*

I think it's trivial.

It's like arguing whether Jesus was executed on a cross, or on a pole. 
Who gives a flying flip?  

Things like this are distractions developed and furthered by people with an agenda to empower themselves and their favored group and hold themselves out as better than others.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 8, 2013)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I think it's trivial.
> 
> It's like arguing whether Jesus was executed on a cross, or on a pole.
> Who gives a flying flip?
> ...



If Jesus died for our sins and is our saving grace, it is also trivial as to if Jesus is God. Jesus is the son of God. That is really all we truly need to know. After this most everything is trivial.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2013)

When he returns he's going on tour and having his name legally changed to "The savior formerly known as Prince Of Peace." Really, Google it!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's a question that I'll have to research.

Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Here's a question that I'll have to research.
> 
> Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
> .


Matt : 16:16 KJV
"And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God".


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Here's a question that I'll have to research.
> 
> Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
> .



They called him anything but "late for supper." 

Well, except for that _one_ supper where he probably dargged his feet a bit.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 9, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Here's a question that I'll have to research.
> 
> Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
> .


What you find when you look at the word Lord in the NT is that it is the same greek word translated as "master". The translators have decided which goes where


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 9, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> What you find when you look at the word Lord in the NT is that it is the same greek word translated as "master". The translators have decided which goes where



What is the difference?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 10, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What is the difference?


The word master does not carry the assumed diety as the word Lord.  This we know because master is used in reference to other people. Yet they both are the same greek word. My point is against those who assume that Lord is YHWH. This is so in OT if Capitilized, but not so in the NT


----------



## IrishSniper (Nov 11, 2013)

Not to bring back an old post, but just in case someone didn't already say this:

Jesus and Joshua are the same Hebraic name: Yeshua, which means something like "God (YHWH) is my Salvation", or "God is Who I call upon for my Salvation". From what I read, Jesus is how the Romans translated Yeshua into Latin. I guess we kept it that way in the English language, to help differentiate it from Joshua of the OT.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 12, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Really? I believe his name is Jesus which means savior.



Given that the "jay" sound, and the letter "J" are fairly recent additions to Germanic/English languages (1500 or so), what was Jesus name before then, and what is it in the several modern languages that either don't have the letter "J" at allor don't have the hard "jay" sound?


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 12, 2013)

When I baptize I do it in the name of the Father, the Son and the Holy Ghost. not in the name of Jesus For what it is worth.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 12, 2013)

I believe there is no "jay" sound in the original Hebrew language. Yeshua is the Hebrew name. The bible was not written in the King's English, but in Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. 

Joshua,the son of Nun, servant and assistant to Moses, was an archetype of Yeshua.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Here's a question that I'll have to research.
> 
> Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
> .



Some called him Rabbi.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 14, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Here's a question that I'll have to research.
> 
> Did Jesus' apostles ever call Him anything other than Lord?
> .


 Lord is incorrectly considered "God" by many Christians. But Lord was "master" in the NT. Every use of master and Lord are the same exact greek word in the NT. The translators chose which word they wanted to use. A good example is where Mary calls the one she assumes was the gardner at Jesus's tomb Lord. It is actually Jesus she is speaking to, but at this time she assumes him to be the gardner and yet calls him Lord.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 14, 2013)

More on Lord, LORD, & Master:
 MORE ABOUT THAT "TRANSLATORS' ERROR"
In our English Bibles, the same word "lord" translates several distinct Hebrew words. A long established "translators' convention" uses different combinations of upper and lower case letters ("LORD," "Lord," and "lord") to differentiate between the original Hebrew words.

When we see "Lord" written with an upper case "L," those of us who don't read Hebrew rely on the established convention that it is, most often, a translation of "Adonai." (2)

The problem is that in this verse the original Hebrew word is not "adonai"! In this one verse, the KJV has clouded the issue by assigning an upper case "L" to the quite different word "ADONI." In all other places where this word is translated as "lord" in the KJV, it appears with a lower case "l."

THE HEBREW LESSON
We need first to look at the use of all the Hebrew words which are translated "lord." The information for the following short "Hebrew lesson" has been gleaned from Young's Concordance and recent E-mail correspondence with my good friend Anthony Buzzard.(3).

YHWH, ADON, ADONI, AND ADONAI
Young lists eleven Hebrew words which are translated "lord." The four which concern us here are those listed in the heading immediately above.

1. YHWH (Yahweh or Jehovah)
This word is the first "LORD" in Psalm 110:1. It is the Divine Name considered so sacred by the Jews that it is never pronounced. Instead when reading from the Scriptures they substitute the word "Adonai" (see below).

The accepted convention is that in English translations it always appears as either LORD, or GOD (all upper case) thus enabling us to recognise that the original word is "Yahweh."

2. ADON
This word is formed from the Hebrew consonants Aleph, Dalet, Nun. It appears often in this form (without any suffix). Apart from about 30 occasions where it refers to the Divine Lord, all of the other occurrences refer to human lords.

In English, it always has a lower case "l," except on those comparatively few occasions where it refers to God. In those cases it is given an upper case "L."

It is important to distinguish between "Adon" and three other similar, but quite distinct, words which are formed from it by the addition of suffixes.

3. ADONAI
"Adonai" accounts for two of the three other words just mentioned above. It is formed from the root word "adon" with the addition of the suffix "AI."

In its main form, it always refers to God, and no one else.

The accepted "translators' convention" is that in this form, it always appears in English as "Lord" (with an upper case "L").

The main form of "Adonai" has a different vowel point under the "N" to distinguish it from the second much less common form of the word. (The second form of "Adonai" is used in the plural, of men, very occasionally.)

4. ADONI
This is formed by adding the suffix "i" to "adon." With this suffix it means "my lord." (It is also sometimes translated as "master.")

It appears 195 times, and is used almost entirely of human lords (but occasionally of angels). When translated "lord," it always appears with a lower case "l" (except for that one time in Psalm 110:1).

THE VOWEL POINTS IN PSALM 110:1
The Hebrew text identifies vowels by a system of "vowel points" (which, to the untrained eye, look like random "dots" and "squiggles") placed above, below, or alongside the appropriate consonant. This vowel pointing system was developed by the Massoretes. (4)

Now for some more information provided by Anthony Buzzard. (3)

As mentioned above, the two words "ADONAI" and "ADONI" are both formed from the root word "ADON."

They share the same consonants - ADNY
i.e. In Hebrew ..... ALEPH, DALET, NUN, YOD.

The difference is in the vowel pointing:
-"ADONAI" is formed by placing the point "quamets" under NUN.
- "ADONI" is formed by placing the point "hireq" under NUN.
(Just one tiny letter different, but an enormous difference in meaning!)

CONFIRMATION FROM THE SEPTUAGINT
There are some who persist in reading the word ADONAI in this verse, instead of ADONI. This is usually justified by claiming that the Massoretes have assigned the wrong vowel points. However the "Greek factor" from the Septuagint version (LXX) supports the Massoretes.

The following information was passed on to me recently by Bill Wachtel. (5)

The Hebrew text in Ps. 110:1 is actually LADONI ("L" + "adoni").

ADONI = my lord.
LADONI = TO my lord.

In the Greek of the LXX, LADONI becomes:
"to kurio mou" (= to my lord)

If the text had read:
LADONAI (= to the Divine Lord) the Greek would have read simply "to kurio."

Thus the LXX confirms for us that the original Hebrew is ADONI, and that the Massoretes got it right. 

http://focusonthekingdom.org/articles/BD86.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 14, 2013)

HE MESSIANIC CONNECTION
Many have incorrectly assumed that the original Hebrew word in Psalm 110:1 is ADONAI (which always refers to God). This has led to the further incorrect assumption that the verse is a "proof text" for the doctrine of the Trinity.

However, we have seen that the actual Hebrew word used is ADONI. This word refers to human lords. It speaks of the HUMANITY of Jesus -- not Deity.

Psalm 110:1 should be studied in the context of the many New Testament quotations which use it.

Viewed properly, it is clearly Messianic -- NOT Trinitarian.

In the 22 places where it is quoted in the NT, the overwhelming conclusion is that the early Church relied very heavily on Psalm 110:1 to prove that the MAN Jesus, who now sits at the right hand of God, is indeed both Messiah and Son of God.

As David's descendant, Jesus would normally be considered by Jewish tradition to be INFERIOR in rank to David.

But through His miraculous Divine paternity, the impossible has happened!

Although Jesus is both totally Human, and descended from David, He nevertheless OUTRANKS him by right of birth.

As "Son of David," Jesus has inherited David's throne (Luke 1:32-33). But as "Son of God," Jesus has also been "highly exalted to receive the name which is above every name" (Philippians 2:9-11).
In accordance with the Scriptures,
Jesus is forever both man and Messiah.
His throne is for ever.
His name is above David's name for ever.
He is David's King for ever!
THAT is why David calls Him "lord"! 

focusonthekingdom.org/articles/BD86.htm


----------

